# НИИ им. ДЖАНЕЛИДЗЕ, Мануковский Вадим Анатольевич



## Paullo (30 Авг 2016)

Здравствуйте всем. Скажите пожалуйста как вам эта больница и хирург Мануковский Вадим Анатольевич?Предлагают в этой больнице делать операцию по протезированию диска поясничного отдела. Хотелось бы знать мнение людей которые тут лечились-оперировались. ЗАРАНЕЕ ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!


----------



## Vito_vika (12 Фев 2018)

Здравствуйте! Вы сделали Мануковского?


----------

